# Loving the Penthouse / Presidential units ... anyone else?



## rhonda (Nov 26, 2014)

So this morning I booked two Penthouse units for the holidays _next year_.  Whoo-hoo and what a shock.  I can't believe how _spoiled_ we've become over the years.  The Vacation Rep I was working with agreed, the PH/Pres units are in high demand, "Seems once folks get a taste of the PH unit ... they go back again and again."

When we first purchased WM, we bought thinking "studios" ... then soon upgraded to 1BR units (Thank you, Gloria, for giving me permission back in 2002 to take a 1BR for only 2 people!) and now ... _look out_, my family wants the PH/Pres for our holiday gatherings.

I'm tickled that WM has added the larger and upgraded units to our inventory.  I'm very glad for the wide range of choices - both destination and unit type.  In all, I'm _thankful_ for our WM!  

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 26, 2014)

We were at Southshore this year, I had booked a three Bedroom so each of my 20+ adult kids would have there own room. We ended up with only 3 of us in a Three Bedroom and it was a Residence Club (upgraded surfaces) to boot.

 Nice to have elbow room


----------



## ronparise (Nov 26, 2014)

There are some in the Worldmark community that believe no one would ever book an expensive unit as long as there is a cheaper alternative available 

Thanks for your post. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that likes the bigger better units. 

My wife and I routinely stay in the 3 bedrooms in Reunion for 17000 credits a week even when there are one bedrooms at the other Worldmark property in Orlando available for 8000


----------



## CO skier (Nov 26, 2014)

The Penthouse and Presidential units we have stayed in at multiple resorts had a private hot tub on the deck.  How many other timeshare have a private hot tub for such a reasonable cost?

Spoiled is right.  We book PH units Sun.-Thurs. whenever we can.  They are the best kept secrets in the WorldMark system.

I hope this thread does not increase the competition for these units, but every WM owner should know about this and live a little.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 28, 2014)

ronparise said:


> There are some in the Worldmark community that believe no one would ever book an expensive unit as long as there is a cheaper alternative available


How interesting.  That perspective is also quite familiar on DisBoards.com among DVC owners.  Studio units are _extremely_ popular!


----------

